

Evidence Based Scheduling - it
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2007/10/26.html

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=72952> <\- Comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=715044>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1316242>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2602065>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3588792>

And then there's v2.0:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=720151>

